# Twilah had her babies!



## Hayley411 (May 9, 2009)

Well Twilah had 7 kits last night.

One of the kits died, he was almost twice the size as all the other ones and was very bruised. 

The other six are doing great, Twilah has already been feeding them as they have ping pong bellies.

Huge mommy Twilah making her nest.







And the babies.











My cute little spotty mismark.






~Hayley


----------



## Flashy (May 9, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW!

I'm sorry about the giant baby, but hopefully the rest will make it 

They are so striking. You have to update with LOTS of pictures, really regularly *nods*.... like, I need some more now


----------



## irishbunny (May 9, 2009)

AWWW! I've never seen baby dutch, so cute! They look like their Mammy, congrats!


----------



## tonyshuman (May 9, 2009)

So adorable! I love how they already have their markings at that age! Twilah looks like a great mommy--that nest is very well-lined! I'm sorry you lost one.


----------



## Hayley411 (May 9, 2009)

Yeah it is sad that one died, but I'm not really upset by it. 

This was Twilah's first litter and I think the six that are still alive are quite enough. I was not expecting her to have so many the first time. LOL.

Everybody is still doing great. Twilah still seems to think they are not warm enough, she keeps pulling more fur. LOL. 

So much for her showing after the babies are weaned. She looks bad, I don't think I'll be able to show her for quite a few months..got to wait for the hair to grow back.LOL.

~Hayley


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 9, 2009)

They're so cute! I can't wait to see more pictures of them as they get older!  

Is that the only mismark out of the litter? If so, that's really good that you only had one mismark. 

Yeah, you'll probably have to wait a few months after the babies are weaned until you show her. But in those few months you can try to get her coat back up to condition and all, which will get her into great show condition. 

Sage (my mini rex doe) is making her nest as I type this. I had to help her because she was building the nest outside the box. It's pretty warm here, so if she has them and I don't go out for a couple hours, they'll be good and toasty.  

Congrats on your first litter!  

Emily


----------



## DeniseJP (May 9, 2009)

Cute babies! I have never seen Dutch kits before - keep posting pics as they grow...

Denise


----------



## KatieRenee33 (May 9, 2009)

*squeal* BABIES!!!  Too cute!!


----------



## polly (May 9, 2009)

they are beautiful  I have heard so many times how great dutch are as mums and foster mums 
keep us updated with piccies


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 9, 2009)

we'll scond, third and fourth it--thay are sooooooo cute!! Want to see more.


----------



## minirexmama (May 9, 2009)

Love dutch bunnies! Too cute! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Numbat (May 9, 2009)

OOOOOH!!! :inlove: Baby dutchies!

Congratulations! They're gorgeous! Keep us updated!


----------



## BSAR (May 9, 2009)

Congrats! They are so cute!! Sorry about the lost baby.
I don't think I have seen dutchies this young before!


----------



## wooly_queen (May 9, 2009)

Very cute.  I love how you can tell right away the ones that are miss marked. lol Congrats.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 10, 2009)

OMG they are precious! Happy Mother's Day  Ok, a day early, but still! LOL!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 16, 2009)

Picture updates, please!!!!


----------



## LadyBug (May 16, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Picture updates, please!!!!



i second that



:coolness::inlove:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 16, 2009)

YES! My cousin has a litter of them now... I snuck one out to kiss the other day and my daughter yelled at me for getting into their rabbits.. I said, "Mark doesn't care! he knows I'll love them to pieces!" LOL!

I was laughing tho, cause the baby had its eyes open and gave me serious disapproval!


----------



## Hayley411 (May 17, 2009)

Sorry it's taken me so long to get more pics, I have been really busy. 

Enjoy

7days old:
















My best marked baby






~Hayley


----------



## BSAR (May 17, 2009)

They are soo cute!


----------



## LadyBug (May 18, 2009)

awww, all fuzzy now! so cuteeeee!


----------



## missyscove (May 18, 2009)

Aww, so cute!


----------



## myheart (May 18, 2009)

Must..... Have.....Cute..... Baby..... Dutches.....!!!!!! :biggrin2:

myheart 

p.s. lock all doors.... babies might go missing.....h34r2


----------



## polly (May 19, 2009)

they are so gorgeous I love baby dutchies so much and its really nice t see them growing up  keep the pics coming!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 20, 2009)

They remind me of a checkered flag (can you tell it's May and I live in Indiana? - do you all know about May in Indiana??? LOL)


----------



## 12354somebunny (May 20, 2009)

Awwwwww!! TOO CUTE!!! I love dutchies!!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 22, 2009)

aww blacks and blues??? more pictures, more pictures!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 23, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> Must..... Have.....Cute..... Baby..... Dutches.....!!!!!! :biggrin2:
> 
> myheart
> 
> p.s. lock all doors.... babies might go missing.....h34r2



I live really close to her....I'll go up and snatch Twilah and the babies and send one to ya'll! Make a line! Lol. First come, first serve....me first of course  

Emily


----------



## wabbitmom12 (May 23, 2009)

I WANT!!!!!


----------



## peppa and georgie (May 23, 2009)

they are gorgeous i had dutch babies once but some were black and white and some were agouti and white xx i didnt know back then you could hold them at that age xxxx so sweet xx more pics please xx


----------



## paul2641 (May 23, 2009)

When I first saw them I was kinda shocked, I never would have guessed that there body would have the black and pink skin lol!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 25, 2009)

*polly wrote: *


> they are beautiful  I have heard so many times how great dutch are as mums and foster mums
> keep us updated with piccies




Oh yes very good mommies, I had a dutch doe raise three holland lop babies last year(they were a week younger than my dutch babies and ended up getting squished). Right now, Redthunder, Rae has a black doe, raising her 7 babies, 1 from her gray doe and 1 dwarf baby(We call him the funkay looking dutch baby, a broken chin dwarf) and they're all hoping around, eating and drinking on their own. 





Any more pictures of Twailah's babies?


----------



## Hayley411 (May 25, 2009)

Sorry I've been so busy, my brother was in a bad car wreck last wednesday and I've been at the hospital everyday. He has seven broken ribs, a cracked pelvis on both sides, and he had a collaped lung. They say he is lucky to be alive, he wasn't wearing a seatbelt.

I'll get some new pics up as soon as I can.

~Hayley


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 25, 2009)

Someone was watching over himthat day. I hope he is doing o.k, family comes first, take care of your brother. 

We will survive without pictures, I think!

Your dutch babies are adorable!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 25, 2009)

Sending wishes and good vibes for you, your family and definitely your brother. 

Take your time with the pictures. No rush. 

Emily


----------



## Blaze_Amita (May 25, 2009)

yes, def no rush, i've learned to be patient. 
Well wishes from everyone here (Bunnies, horses, dog and human alike!) for your brother!


----------



## Hayley411 (Jun 2, 2009)

I finally got pictures.

Here are the babies at three weeks old.

Bumble, the best marked one.







Long stop, yes it's her fault and her name LOL






Bert (has the exact markings as Sherbert), Gigity, white ear, and Bumble.






Long stop, and Dottie (she has a black dot in the middle of her blaze)






Bo Gigity, the runt and my mothers fav. She might keep him.






Unfortunatly I only got one really good one. The others have minor-major faults, I have two with white ear tips, one with a verylong stop, one with only half a saddle (far left, 3rd pic), and one with a really gigity saddle and undercut.

But they are the sweetest babies, they already charge to the front of the cage when I walk in the barn. I'm in love with them.

After having freaky lionheads, the dutch are a breeze. Their like hollands, very trusting and outgoing. 

~Hayley


----------



## peppa and georgie (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh god, before i go on about how cute they are i hope you brother is feeling better x
Now,,,, god they are adorable, how sweet they look all lined up. I bet you cant stop cuddling them, are they really friendly? I have heard before that dutch rabbits and guinea pigs too are really friendly breeds. I used to have some years ago that were lovely, but i dont remember the babies being quite as fluffy looking as yours. So are both parents black and white dutch? Sorry if you have already said about this. xx


----------



## Hayley411 (Jun 2, 2009)

Mom is blue:






Dad is Harlequin (very lightly marked):











~Hayley


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jun 2, 2009)

They are gorgeous!! I love dutchie babies. I kind of expected Black, my blue to my tort produced black last year too. They aren't bad for her first litter and best of all is you may not get the same thing if you try that pairing again, you may get other colors or different markings, that's why i love the dutch soo much. 
Beautiful babies!!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 2, 2009)

Aww they're so cute!!  

Are you keeping Bumble? 

Emily


----------



## Hayley411 (Jun 2, 2009)

Kim is taking Bumble.

And I'll get a few pics of the boy for you Emily. He is the worst maked one I'm afraid, but is super sweet. He is my favorite.

~Hayley

**Edited cause I can't spell LOL**


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 2, 2009)

*Hayley411 wrote: *


> Kim is taking Bumble.
> 
> And I'll get a few pics of the boy for you Emily. He is the worst maked one I'm afraid, but is super sweet. He is my favorite.
> 
> ...


Alright, thanks Hayley. I don't mind getting a non-showable one; like I saidin the PM,just will use him for agility and maybe some4-H pet shows.  

Emily


----------



## Hayley411 (Jun 2, 2009)

Okay Emily here is the boy.







Left side






Right side
















~Hayley


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 2, 2009)

AWW!! I'd be a terrible breeder because I think the mismarks are the cutest! Think of SnowyShiloh's Skyler and his Marilyn Monroe beauty mark!


----------



## Hayley411 (Jun 2, 2009)

If there weren't the mismarks it would be such a boring litter, and you could never tell them apart.

The mismarks are my favorite too. Your eyes are immediately drawn to the mismarks cause they stand out so much.

~Hayley


----------



## BSAR (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh wow that little boy is such a cutie! I really hope my sister gets him!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh he is Sooo cute!!! 
Is that the only positive boy in the litter? 
So weird how he looks like a greatly-marked Dutch on the left side, but on the right, he doesn't. lol. Looks like a totally different baby!

I agree, mismarks are absolutely adorable.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Jun 3, 2009)

The mummy and daddy are lovely xx I like the mistakes best aswell, they should have pet showing and the competition to be which is the most unusual, i would like that lots xx


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jun 3, 2009)

mismarks and not recognized colors are my favorites too. 

I mean i just had to go through my dutch litters and acess them and Robyn's four, oh lordie, they are all gorgeous(and blues) but i can't tell any of them apart, they all look really really good, her's i have completely sexed(Two of her boys i swear are twins, they both have short stops.) Neena's babies, I love this one black in there(She's got 3 black, 3 gray) and it's got this cute little almost heart shapped black dot between it's shoulders, i'm hoping its a girl so i can call it Lovey. Amita's got two steels(1 buck, 1 doe), two blue steels(again 1 buck 1 doe) and one black, unsexed, that i now call bald face, cause it's blaze is soooo wide goes almost to his/her eyes, hehe, the others are too good on markings to get names right now.  
But your little boy, BUmble, takes the cake on the mismarks i've seen at least he has two brown eyes, i've seen them that mismarked (Rach has a black doe like that) that has one blue eye and the other is partially blue, personally i'm not a freak for blue eyes on dutch, the odd lilacish color on the blue's is fine, but on a black? it's just odd. . . .


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 3, 2009)

*peppa and georgie wrote: *


> The mummy and daddy are lovely xx I like the mistakes best aswell, they should have pet showing and the competition to be which is the most unusual, i would like that lots xx



They have pet classes( for mixed breeds, mismarked purebreds, etc.) in 4-H. 

Emily


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jun 3, 2009)

They do have it at our local fair too, pet class. but that's only for 4H and youth. no open arba there, heck you don't even have to go to regular arba shows you just have to enter them in the fair for that.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 3, 2009)

*Blaze_Amita wrote: *


> They do have it at our local fair too, pet class. but that's only for 4H and youth. no open arba there, heck you don't even have to go to regular arba shows you just have to enter them in the fair for that.



Yeah exactly. There are also 4-H shows during the year, that are like ARBA shows (some are ARBA sanctioned, most aren't) and they have pet classes there. Also have fitting & showing and all the youth stuff  

Emily


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 4, 2009)

All I can say is....

I WANT!!!!!!

They all lookjust like my Dutchess (re, see my avatar) when I got her, a little fluffy ball of love, at 6 weeks of age! Dutchie isn't show quality either; the stops on her feet are too long. She is absolutely - without exception - the gentlest of our 15 rabbits. 

I would never get any work done,if I hadthose 4 cuties at my house! I'd never be able to put them down!!


----------



## peppa and georgie (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks emily i didnt know that but was does 4-H mean?? 
Those babies do look sooo cuddly xx


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 4, 2009)

*peppa and georgie wrote: *


> Thanks emily i didnt know that but was does 4-H mean??
> Those babies do look sooo cuddly xx



4-H is just a youth club for kids. 4-H stands for just that, the four H's: hands, heart, health and hands.  


Emily


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 7, 2009)

*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry wrote: *


> *peppa and georgie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thanks emily i didnt know that but was does 4-H mean??
> ...


I have to go along with everyone else and say how cute they are.


----------

